# off limits on travel channel 251/2



## banshee (Mar 7, 2013)

just stumbled accross this on sky 251 now and starting again on 252+1 from 8:00pm it's about St.Louis abandoned industrial sites.looks very good and not gimmicky,for a change


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2013)

I normally hate threads like this. 

I happened to catch one of these last week, and it was ace. Ridiculously americanised, and he obviously has permissions for everywhere - but it is essentially an urbex show! 

He's a historian, that basically gets the out of bounds areas opened up. I saw a derelict brewery, which had some ace flooded tunnels. He done a town hall where the roof had been sealed for X years, then he was in the vaults crawling through some properly tiny excavations. Hats off to him. 

Get past the gimmicks, and it's not a bad half hour - doesn't beat getting out there tho


----------



## banshee (Mar 17, 2013)

just seen the one on Boston and New York .very interesting.not noticed the gimmicks,yet


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Mar 17, 2013)

seen these pretty good really 

better than abandoned on nat geo 
smashing their way into buildings !! 
gives us a bad name


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 17, 2013)

Just in case anyone catches this in time, next one is tonight at 23:00 (Sunday). Channel 251. Peace.


----------

